# Ram Powell / 8/5 - 8/7



## AUCoop (Aug 19, 2009)

[Edit: Dates in Topic 9/5 - 9/7]



Don't have any pics yet, but will post as soon as I get some.



We left out from Tacky Jacks 7pm on friday aboard ajfishn's 26ft World Cat. Ran that evening out to Ram Powell and did some jigging that night. Boated 1-2 small YFT, but no whole blackfin. We had a problem with sharks and barracuda taking them on the way up. Kept on jigging till about 30 min before sunrise and then put the spread out for the morning bite.



Right on cue at about 6:30AM the YFT showed up. There were acres of them free jumping all around the rig. We instantly had a triple hook up and managed to boat 1 small YFT and a bonita. We kept trolling, as the bite would turn on and off every 30 min or so. We ended up catching a few more small YFT and then started getting into the bigger boys. Ended the afternoon with 2 more around 70 lbs a piece. The bite turned off around 10AM or so. We tried waiting for the afternoon bite, but it never happened there, we also got into a bit of weather.



Drifted that evening around Marlin/Beercan so everyone could catch some sleep. Showed up at the Beercan around 3AM to try to some jigging but didn't have much luck, so we decided to run over to a drilling rig called the Frontier Driller. We had much better luck catching some blackfin on the jigs and boated around 7-8 of those. Put the spread out around sunrise and trolled until 7am, no tuna bite that morning but were able to catch a decent wahoo before heading to the house.



All in all a very good trip, as we were able to boat over 200lbs of tuna and a nice wahoo.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice! Thanks for the report


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Congats sounds like yall got some meat for the freezer.


----------



## ajfishn (Jun 28, 2008)

Great report, you need to post some pictures.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

awesome report but man is this AGGRAVATING we were out there 9/7-9/7 at ram powell, and that frontier rig but all we saw was 6 or 7 yft skying and thats it 2 knock downs but no hits....o well cant wait to see the pics


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

nice report. sounds like a great trip.


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow.. we almost did the same thing.. decided not to go out in 4 ft seas.. we were headed to the Marlin!


----------



## FISHUNT7 (Jul 19, 2009)

Sounds like a good couple of mornings.


----------

